# Dog often sick on Morning walk



## felicity price (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello

I have 2 newfs and my eldest Baloo who is 2 often throws up towards the end of his morning walk (which is always in the dark). He is quite a soft soul who plods along in his own and the other one Amber, who is 18 months, never stops darting around. They have both always been like this, they are just very different in energy levels. Baloo maybe once or twice a week stops to throw up at the end of his walk and it does not make a difference if we are doing half an hour on lead round the streets or half an hour off lead on the park. We get up at 6.ooam and we are on the park with in 15 mins of getting up so they can have as long as possible before we have to go to work. Amber is always up and ready to go out for a walk and very excited where as Baloo seems to hear the alarm and think uuuurrrggh like we do. Once awake he happily sets off for his walk has a play and mooches around then all of a sudden he sits down and begins to throw up. Anyone any idea what this could be? We never feed them before we go out and its a newfie rule to not feed them two hours before a walk and not until an hour after (to avoid bloat mostly) and we stick to this religiously so we are really not sure why he is being sick. Once he has thrown up he goes back to normal and happily wanders home. Could it be anxiety related? :huh:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Could he just have an empty stomach? If I walk / run with Kilo before his breakfast then he often vomits bile so I no longer do or feed a small snack first if I have to. Maybe you could try giving just a small biscuit or something before you go?


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

It's excess bile from not eating for a long time, my Charlie used to be sick every morning like that too so what i do now is feed her a little bit of food before bed (just a couple of bite size bits) and she has never once been sick in the morning since


----------



## felicity price (Jan 21, 2011)

Great advice, thanks guys, I will definitely try that


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it actualy food that he is bringing up from the night before or just a yellow liquid, ie bile.

If it is bile only, sometimes with large breeds when their stomachs are empty for too long they do often bring up bile.

I was going to remind you about the pre and post feeding rule for exercise thinking that may be a factor but as you are doing everything to the letter then obviously not that.

You could try (Not sure how late their last meal is now?) giving him a late bit of supper just a small amount, ot even a few plain smallish dog biscuits. Try that and see if it makes any dfference. If it doesnt though, and it continues, gets more frequent and if deffinately food rather then just liquid bile, it would be worth mentioning it to your vet.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It probably is excess bile. If so it should look yellow, be liquid and often frothy. If it's more solid, food-like sick, there's something else wrong.


----------



## felicity price (Jan 21, 2011)

What a difference, I'm so pleased. I have been giving Baloo a small amount of food before his morning walk like you guys advised and he is like a different boy. Instead of walking round so slow and fed up he is running around and playing with the other dogs. He must of not been feeling great on most days because he had an empty tummy.Poor big guy...thanks everyone!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

felicity price said:


> What a difference, I'm so pleased. I have been giving Baloo a small amount of food before his morning walk like you guys advised and he is like a different boy. Instead of walking round so slow and fed up he is running around and playing with the other dogs. He must of not been feeling great on most days because he had an empty tummy.Poor big guy...thanks everyone!


Really pleased to hear it - thanks for the update :thumbup:.


----------



## felicity price (Jan 21, 2011)

Worked perfectly....he is like a different dog running around playing! What a difference, thanks guys:w00t:


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Very interesting thread, how does this fit with those that swear by not feeding anything an hour either side of walking?

Just curious.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Very interesting thread, how does this fit with those that swear by not feeding anything an hour either side of walking?
> 
> Just curious.


I am one of those, but Kilo is also one of those dogs as I have said that will vomit bile if his stomach has been empty for a while. I don't feed two hours before a walk as Kilo runs so much and an hour afterwards - if I don't have that time to wait I will give a small biscuit which is enough to prevent the sickness. I did have think about it a lot and do try to avoid having to do so where possible.


----------

